# Basement Bedroom



## FrancescaQuinn (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello,
I want to add a bedroom to my basement. It's a walk out basement but the door would not be in the bedroom. Does the door have to be in the bedroom to meet code??
Thanks!


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 21, 2010)

Ask your code official....
But if it was my family that was going to die in the fire...yes..I would put an egress in the bedroom. How much is someone worth to ya..

The egress is not so someone can get out..it is so the fireman can get in and save your smoke filled lungs. If they don't see an egress window in the basement, they won't always look down there first. And no hatchways are allowed because if something falls on them ,or snow and ice gets built up...you cannot get out.

Try not to save $$ on this one...you won't like yourself if something were to happen. You installed smoke detectors in your house right?

Welcome aboard, hope I didn't scare ya too much, just want folks to be safe.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 21, 2010)

http://codes.richmond.ky.us/Forms/Brochures/Emergency Escape.pdf

See R310.1 and R311.1; this matches what is in my 2000 IRC.


----------



## FrancescaQuinn (Feb 21, 2010)

Thanks so much for your reply!
Not that this should matter but we are just in the process of fixing up our house to move. We are trying to add value to our house by adding a 3rd bedroom but don't want to spend a lot of $$$.
p.s. What's a nonconforming bedroom??


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 21, 2010)

[ame=http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=non+conforming+bedrooms&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8]non conforming bedrooms - Google Search[/ame]

I thought it was where people did kinky things.


----------



## GBR (Feb 21, 2010)

Yes, door or egress sized window in bedroom:  Common Building-Code Violations: Emergency-Egress Windows Too Small - Fine Homebuilding Article

http://illowaicc.org/uploadedFiles/Illowa/Codes/Emergency Escape Rescue Openings.pdf

Be safe, Gary


----------



## mudmixer (Mar 17, 2010)

If that is a non-conformingbedroom, the appraiser will not count it as a bedroom and the appraised value will be lower, which reduces the number of people that get a full value mortgage.

If a buyer or home inspector catches this after you have a signed agreement, he can walk away unless you cut the price to a lower level.

Do not try the excuse by saying "It is not used as a bedroom now". That is a classic, old way of trying to get around.

Make sure you talk to the building inspector.

Dick


----------



## rcnails (Mar 24, 2010)

egress means to EXIT! firemen may be able to enter an egress window also, but the window is there for the occupant to exit if he is able.


----------



## handyguys (Mar 24, 2010)

rcnails said:


> egress means to EXIT! firemen may be able to enter an egress window also, but the window is there for the occupant to exit if he is able.



Yes, BUT - My understanding on the size of an opening for egress is to allow a fireman, with an airtank, to easily enter.

We talk about basement finishing and return on investment here
Episode #16 To DIY your basement or not&#8230; that is the question

also we talk about prepping your home for sale here (including what to upgrade and what not to)
Episode #27 &#8211; Prepare your home for sale

Good luck


----------



## rcnails (Mar 24, 2010)

no doubt that a fireman can use an egress window to help someone in need, but let's face it most occupants luckily get themselves out before firefighters are even on the scene (i speak from experience as i am a FF). the code calls for this window in a basement as a 2nd way out and not only must the window be large enough to egress but also the window well should have steps to facilitate an exit (or entrance by the FD). but as you have stated i am sure the codes may take the FD into consideration.


----------



## frozenstar (Mar 24, 2010)

Well those are some really nice links to bookmark guys!  And I absolutely agree with inspectorD...  Thanks!


----------

